# Receiver vs. amp/preamp



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have recently acquired 2 Polk Audio VM30 tower speakers. Now, I need something to push enough power to make them sound what they cost. 

Overall Frequency Response	50Hz-26kHz
Lower -3dB Limit	60Hz dB
Upper -3dB Limit	25kHz dB
Nominal Impedance	8 ohms
Recommended Amplifier Power	20-225 w/channel
Efficiency	90 dB
Inputs	5-way binding posts

Given these specs, what is the cheapest/ best way to power these speakers? I am a college student, so the sole purpose of these speakers is stereo. If adding them to my tv/xbox is possible, that'd be great. I've been looking into 2 channel but not quite sure what to go with. I am looking to spend 200-300 on receiver/amp-preamp combo. (I know cheap, but I got these for next to nothing) 

Also looking to add a subwoofer, looking to pay 100-200

Thanks in advance and let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like the Onkyo TX-NR609 would do quite well and is available for a very reasonable price. I would however go one Series up to the 709 as it adds Audyssey MultEQ XT (609 only uses 2EQ)and Preamp Outputs.
As for the Subwoofer, the Dayton Sub120 is the best value I can think of in that price range and it really is an insane value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it possible to spend less on the receiver without too much degradation of quality? 
What about the Harman Kardon HK 3490? 
Also, I can build car subwoofers pretty well, could i possibly save some money and build my own / is there any way to get a power source/crossover plate anywhere? 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nahij027 said:


> Is it possible to spend less on the receiver without too much degradation of quality?
> What about the Harman Kardon HK 3490?
> Also, I can build car subwoofers pretty well, could i possibly save some money and build my own / is there any way to get a power source/crossover plate anywhere?
> 
> Thanks


You can get a 609 for around $320 from Accessories4less and it is truly a stellar value. As for a Car Subwoofer, I would not go that way. You might want to check out our DIY Subforum for Home Subwoofer Kits as I think it will provide a much more HT orientated Subwoofer. Also, the Dayton is amazing for the price and worth checking out.


----------



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tips JJ,

I know walmart anything isn't always the best choice, but whats the feeling about this?

Walmart ID number #0088493813304
Pioneer 5.1-Channel A/V Receiver featuring HDMI Connectivity
(won't let me post links yet) 

I think I'm lured in by the 110w/channel


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nahij027 said:


> Thanks for the tips JJ,
> 
> I know walmart anything isn't always the best choice, but whats the feeling about this?
> 
> ...


Especially with Entry Level AVR's, the rated specs are often a complete and utter joke. Especially when measured into 5 and 7 Channels. This is why I am so fond of the Onkyo.

Here are the Onkyo's Bench Test: "HT Labs Measures
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts 
1% distortion at 95.1 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 77.7 watts 
1% distortion at 88.9 watts"

For comparisons sake, this is from a Review of an $900 Yamaha AVR from the same Magazine: 
"Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 60.5 watts 
1% distortion at 73.3 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 34.7 watts 
1% distortion at 44.3 watts"

And with Yamaha, they are usually much more difficult to find On Sale. Truth be told, the Yamaha is far more the rule than the exception. It is what really makes the Onkyos special.


----------



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

onkyo sounds like the way to go. 

There is a big price cut with the TX-NR509 or the TX-8050/8555.. 

Do you think that sound quality/ overall quality suffers that much from going through one of these routes? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Either of these will meet your minimum requirements of 2 channel sound in a small room. The 509 gives you the option of surround sound, which is a big step up. The 609 will give more power if you want to crank your Polks to the unreasonably loud levels that I like, and it is powerful enough to drive 5 channel in a bigger room, where the 509 or Pioneer would be straining to the point of sounding awful. If you want to ever move this system out of a bed room, you won't regret spending a couple extra bucks now for the 609.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nahij027 said:


> onkyo sounds like the way to go.
> 
> There is a big price cut with the TX-NR509 or the TX-8050/8555..
> 
> ...


Hello,
The 509 is a far weaker Amplifier Stage primarily due to not having to attain THX Certification. While I understand wanting to spend the least amount possible, for $320, the 609 is without question the way to go. Huge dropoff with the 509.
J


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

nahij027 said:


> Is it possible to spend less on the receiver without too much degradation of quality?
> What about the Harman Kardon HK 3490?
> Also, I can build car subwoofers pretty well, could i possibly save some money and build my own / is there any way to get a power source/crossover plate anywhere?
> 
> Thanks


If you only want 2 channel Audio Ebay is your friend. You can find really high quality stuff for cheap. 

If you build your own sub you'll need to factor in the cost of an Amp to drive it. Either a plate or pro amp. 

For drivers check out the Dayton Reference series. Or you can look around for a car sub that will work in home audio. (JL Audio w7 series)


----------



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

My only problem is that there is only 1 usb port. I plan on purchasing the wireless usb input and using my iPhone as remote, blocking the iPod/iphone usb usage.. 

Is there anyway around this? no chance a usb splitter would work?


----------



## nahij027 (Dec 21, 2011)

also a buddy of mine is trying to get rid of a Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi for 295$. Its in mint condition, all cables/manuals/remotes included + firmware update. This would be the better bet wouldn't it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nahij027 said:


> also a buddy of mine is trying to get rid of a Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi for 295$. Its in mint condition, all cables/manuals/remotes included + firmware update. This would be the better bet wouldn't it?


It is fairly old. It did retail for around $1500. However, it is pre HDMI 1.3. This is the HDMI Spec that would be the oldest I would want. Moreover, you would have a Warranty with the Onkyo and the true power will be close if not bettered by the Onkyo. The Onkyo uses the Marvell Qdeo Video Processor which is way better than the Faroudja DCDi Video Processor in the 84. And finally, I think Audyssey is far superior to MCACC and the 84 is not a Networked AVR.


----------

